
Sudo delete Bash - jacobevelyn
https://medium.com/@jacobevelyn/i-accidentally-overwrote-bash-in-bash-e612da33da4b
======
grawprog
Wow. Accidentally deleting bash I can understand but this guy should not be
managing systems.

